# Programming Digitrax SDH166D Sound Decoder



## brownwolf66 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi,

I have a Digitrax SDH166D sound decoder and would like to programme/download sounds/upgrade it.I am using the NCE Powercab and would like to know if it can be used and if I require anyfurther hardware to connect it via USB to my computer?This decoder has steam and diesel sound which is selectable and I presume it can only be done using the necessary Digitrax software.I would appreciate any help.
Thank you in advance.......


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

This is made for that purpose.
PR3XTRA SoundFX USB Decoder Programmer


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

This is from their manual:

Digitrax SoundFX lets you make your locos sound in scale like the real thing! The SoundFX sound CVs in the range of CV140 to CV256 let you customize your decoder without having to reprogram or change the installed sound scheme. Standard decoder CVs in the range of CV01 to CV120 operate the same as for a non-SoundFX3 Digitrax decoders (they control motor and light functions etc.) CV58 is used as Master Volume, and CV60 is used to select an alternate scheme, if provided in the sound project. Sound CV155 is provided to select Diesel engine “notching” modes. The default of CV155=00 provides “automatic notching” that changes the diesel RPM settings at 8 distinct throttle speeds that are controlled by Sound CV132. Sound CV155=01 selects “semi-automatic notching” mode that allows F6 ON to increase the notch from the current throttle setting and F7 ON to decrease back towards the lowest current throttle notch setting. Sound CV155=02 selects “manual notching” mode that allows F6 ON to increase the notch setting and F7 ON to decrease the notch setting irrespective of the throttle setting, which controls just the motor speed. The decoder’s sound scheme can be reloaded using a Digitrax PR3 programmers and a sound project le from the Digitrax Sound Depot on our web site. Typical sound downloads take between 50 and 100 seconds depending on the project complexity and le size. The following tables show the CVs used in this decoder version and how it is set up at the factory to operate various sounds using your throttle.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I use the PR3 to load the SDH166D along with the Digitrax Sound Depot software. I did not try the JMRI sound loader, but I use DecoderPro to do all the cv programming. The built in sound programs (the steam and diesel selectable) will disappear when you download something from the Depot. It all seemed to work smoothly. I did remove the speaker that came with the SDH166D (or the keepalive) and replaced it with an iPhone speaker - made a big difference!


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

Nice Lemonhawk, might try some Iphone speakers swaps I have 8 or 10 lying around.

Soundloader is nice, but you will need to use the PR3 to do it with.

I am not 100% sure if JMRI will do it with other interfaces besides the PR3 or not.(have not gone the JMRI route with SDH166D yet)

Sound files the come with are quite, well, blah. Like it was said, u download one of the Sound Depot projects and it actually is pretty nice(lot better than it gets credit for).

God awful screeching and chirping is to be expected while programming, its not broke, just very weird the first few times.....


----------



## brownwolf66 (Jul 9, 2013)

Cycleops said:


> This is from their manual:
> 
> Digitrax SoundFX lets you make your locos sound in scale like the real thing! The SoundFX sound CVs in the range of CV140 to CV256 let you customize your decoder.......... The following tables show the CVs used in this decoder version and how it is set up at the factory to operate various sounds using your throttle.


Thank you for this information Cycleops.I now understand that with the Powercab it is possible to make changes to the decoder without any additional hardware for it and no software is required unless I make changes to the Sound FX.


----------



## brownwolf66 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you to JerryH Lemonhawk & 3.8TransAM for your help.The iphone speakers sound like a good idea and should be worth a try. :thumbsup:


----------

